

TrueCar Is an Indisputably Disruptive Force in Auto Sales - dabent
http://www.thestreet.com/story/12975109/1/a-true-believer-in-truecar-a-disruptive-force-in-auto-sales.html

======
sqlburn
I used truecar when I bought my last car. saved ~$3k no haggling. I don't work
for truecar.

